# Porcupine Rock Menthol



## Ash (3/4/17)

Hi Guys

When are you'll bottling some of these juices. Running low and in need of some soon. Very Soon.


----------



## Silver (3/4/17)

Tagging @Sir Vape and @BigGuy for you @Ash

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BigGuy (4/4/17)

Hi

Yes we will be making soon, its just to find the time to make it.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

